# 1973 Duracraft: Update 10-4-2010 New Pictures



## Nevillizer (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, here are some pictures of the the boat before. They were posted previously but since this is a whole new project started all over. Will have some updates this evening.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 7, 2010)

Wel, I could locate my camera so I will have to wait until the wife geys back into town this evening with hers. Filming went well this weekend. Got the intro done as well as how to check for leaks, removing rivets / bolts and removal f the bench seats.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Jun 7, 2010)

nice boat - i think that i have the same model..... what are you thinking about doing to it?


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 7, 2010)

The plans is finish replacing all the rivets / bolts. Paint, install floor , casting deck, storage, two seats, maybe a live/bait well etc. It's a project I had started over a year ago and then stopped after I got a new boat. Now we are using it in a DIY video on how to restore / modify a jon boat. Gonna steel-flex the bottom as well. Gotta have it all done by the end of this month.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 7, 2010)

That's an agressive time table, but I think you can get it done!


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I know. And the Texas heats has already kicked into high gear. Got to get it finished though so we can submit the video for product review for some prospective sponsors.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Jun 8, 2010)

The guy before me had a neat design for a way to secure a bow mount trolling motor- check it out. I am curious about what yours is going to look like. Did this boat come with a middle storage/seat ?


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 8, 2010)

CHILLWILLATX said:


> The guy before me had a neat design for a way to secure a bow mount trolling motor- check it out. I am curious about what yours is going to look like. Did this boat come with a middle storage/seat ?


No, it only has two benches in it. The third was remove and not replaced prior to me getting the boat.


----------



## CHILLWILLATX (Jun 8, 2010)

THATS STRANGE - MINE IS A 71 - I WOULDN'T HAVE THOUGHT THAT THEY WOULD HAVE CHANGED THE MODEL UP LIKE THAT. I HAVEN'T SEEN TO MANY OF THE DURACRAFTS OUT THERE ..... I CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME MORE PICTURES.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you miss read, it had three benches at one time. The middle one with the live well / storage had been removed prior to me getting the boat.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are some updated photo's.


----------



## perchin (Jun 9, 2010)

I see you will be using steelflex, have you decided on what kind of paint and color yet?


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 9, 2010)

green


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 9, 2010)

green steel flex on the bottom up to the first side ridge then just green paint to and over the gunnels to the inside.On the inside from the gunnels down to the floor will be a khaki color paint with matching carpet on the floor decks, etc. I think it will turn out well. Was thinking of putting "Jaws" style shark teeth on the bow just for the hell of it.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 10, 2010)

We received 3.91 inches of rain yesterday here in Waco. Most of 3.39 of that from 11 am util 2 pm. :shock:


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 10, 2010)

We got a care package in today from McMaster Carr, 200 blind closed end rivets for the boat. $8.95 for 50. A lot more reasonable then Fastenal (thats where I got a previous batch).


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 10, 2010)

Wish you were closer, I'd love to stop by and give you a hand on getting this project done. But it is 3 hours one way and I'd have to get a hotel room to stay the night or drive 3 hours back. I'd love to give some pointers on doing the transom. I do fiberglass repairs for a living and we do aluminum welding also. This looks like an interseting build and I can't wait to see the finished product. Let us know when the DVD's are available.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 11, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> Wish you were closer, I'd love to stop by and give you a hand on getting this project done. But it is 3 hours one way and I'd have to get a hotel room to stay the night or drive 3 hours back. I'd love to give some pointers on doing the transom. I do fiberglass repairs for a living and we do aluminum welding also. This looks like an interseting build and I can't wait to see the finished product. Let us know when the DVD's are available.



I sent you a PM with a few questions.

Update on the build: Looks like the weather is gonna be good this weekend and will move forward will the next phase of the build. First transom removal & replacement then prepping for steel flex and paint.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 11, 2010)

PM replied.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 11, 2010)

Been working on ideas for the floor plan. I think after re-installing the bow deck th fore deck will look something like this. Going to install a floor throughout then a low deck up to about where the ribs stop. In the picture you will see the propose deck. You will see three long cylinder shape running toward the bow. These will be 6 PVC tube yo stow rods in. There will also be an area for storage and maybe a bait well. Give me your thoughts. This portion will be a week or two away so we have time to make changes.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the layout. Is the floor raised any? If not then I potentially see a problem in running hose to the livewell up front. If the floor is raised even 2" then you would have a space to run the hoses for the livewell and I see no problems. If you are raising it I would seriously consider adding foam under the floor. This will provide floatation if needed, but also help strengthen the floor.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 11, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> I like the layout. Is the floor raised any? If not then I potentially see a problem in running hose to the livewell up front. It will be raised slightly just enough for the plumbing and wiring. If the floor is raised even 2" then you would have a space to run the hoses for the livewell and I see no problems. If you are raising it I would seriously consider adding foam under the floor. This will provide floatation if needed, but also help strengthen the floor. I will be adding foam board as well a some spray foam around the live well, and rear storage.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome, gonna be a great build when done.


----------



## longjohn119 (Jun 11, 2010)

Flatten out those seats or cut them at the corners and you'd probably have enough aluminum to piece in the floor. Use some foam board between the ribs and rivet down the aluminum good and it'll stiffen that hull right up and make up for removing the seats plus you get some flotation foam to make up for the foam under the old seats.

I took out one seat in my boat and got two bulkheads for a deck and a rod locker/step,






a cover for the inside of my transom and part of the cap 





and a piece to 'reskin' my console






I used another old seat from an unknown boat to make a stand to raise my livewell up 3"






And make a 'catch tray' to fill the gap between the livewell and the side of the boat (Sorry no picture)

I see an awful lot of good aluminum from removed seats going to waste on this website


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually, if we don't installone of the benches back in I was thinking of turning into a set of rear sponsons. Ther are already about the right size, all i would have to do is re-enforce them a little, box them in and install. Bada bing bada bang. 8)


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 12, 2010)

On a differant not, filimng went well today. Was hot and humid but all in all it went well. Got two more segmnets done. Going to start up early again tomorrow. Got to get this thing done by end of the month. Making good heaway though. Will have some more pictures up tomorrow eveing or early monday depending on how things go. :lol:


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, today was interesting. Was windy on and off. Played hell with our microphones. Got a lot of B-reel stuff and most of two segements. Got the wood transom done. Water proofed two pieces of 25/32 birch plywood the sandwhiched then together. Then cut out the new transom. I got 8 (no joke) coats on it betweeb yesterday and today. Going to put fiberglass resin around the edges to get a better water tight seel on the sides. Prepped and primed the transom (boat potion) inside and out. Also filled in a few small screw hole with water weld. Used the trusty old wire wheel on all the holes on the sides and clean them up real well. Next up is installing the transom (might wait on that, maybe gonna go with an all glass one from one of our members to show an alternaye method). Then we'll be flipping it and going to town on stripping the bottom. Then steel flex.  Have a good layout for the inside decks/storafe etc. Will get some picture up shortly of the progress.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 14, 2010)

Updated photos.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like 4.5 gallons. I spoke to my father and he is thinking about your offer. Got busy and did not get back with him to get you a price. Will try and work on that tomorrow.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 15, 2010)

I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry got even busier today. I will call the shop and leave a message to remind both of us. When would you want to be doing this? If we do decide to do it. I may just make the transom and bring it up there and fit it there.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 15, 2010)

Just keep me posted. I'm curious on the cost. Thanks.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 16, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, no filming until Sunday this weekend. We have an event to go to most of Saturday so I think I may go fishing Saturday evening. Nice little break away from the "Mod from hell" we are working on. 8)


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 16, 2010)

Got to thinking about our phone call and the price of the materials is correct but I may be a bit high on the labor. Probably about $125-150.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 17, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> Got to thinking about our phone call and the price of the materials is correct but I may be a bit high on the labor. Probably about $125-150.



Ok,thanks.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, after kicking the idea around I ordered some aluminum today for the bracing / support for my deck. Gonna experiment a little with it and if it works out will include in the build/video.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 21, 2010)

We got a little filming on Sunday morning. Things going well. Looking forward to getting the aluminum in and seeing how that's going to work out. Finished out the transom, we used some fiberglass resin on the all edges to improve its water resistance. Got the sides sanded down then pressure washed. For time reasons not going to go down to bare metal on the entire boat. After sanding all the peeling / flaking paint some whats left sin't coming of so going to get ready to flip if and work on the bottom.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I got all the sanding done and I got my aluminum in. Everything on hold for now. So my deadline went right out the window. We gong to be down est of Houston for about 2 weeks filming a job so we are on pause on this project. Can't wait to get back on it. So close yet so far away.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 6, 2010)

Let me know if your gonna be free one night, maybe we could get a cold one or maybe you could stop by the shop and I can show you some of what we do here.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't wait to get back home and get back on track with this. Should be heading back home in about a week. Really ready to get it going again.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, despite the heat we resumed the build and the filming finally. Things are going well, aircraft stripper did remove the resin that coated the bottom. I'll be posting some pictures tonight. If all goes well should be putting on the steelflex this weekend. Things are starting to look up.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are some more recent photos. The aircraft stripper did pretty well on removing the the unidentified bottom coat substance. My most current photos are on the wife's camera so these will have to do for now.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 23, 2010)

Got a lot done the weekend. Finished stripping the bottom and sides. I have the sides, bow and transom primed. We will be giving the SteelFlex this weekend. 

Filming went well this weekend. From here on out I suspect things will pick up. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks great bro.. Awesome


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it. The next couple of weeks will see a lot of developments with the boat. With the Steel Flex being the next step. Then the decking of the interior and re-installing the benches. Looking forward to things ahead.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 24, 2010)

So, it was 107 here yesterday with a heat index of 116 :shock: so I didn't work on any of the little things to do on the boat after work. I have drawn up several ideas of how I want to rig it up but hard to get a feel of it. So I decided to mock up a scaled model of the boat and the mess around with different decking options. So here is the the idea after redoing the different arrangements of the deck / consoles.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered the steel flex today  Will ship out tomorrow. Can't wait, I went with the typical olive drab green.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 25, 2010)

Coming along nicely, just remember it is only money and time....


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, and I am running out of both :shock: :!:


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 26, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> I ordered the steel flex today  Will ship out tomorrow. Can't wait, I went with the typical olive drab green.



I got the emailed invoice today, $70.92 and it shipped today.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 31, 2010)

Got the steelflex in today.  It's gonna be a busy weekend.


----------



## TTSam (Aug 31, 2010)

If that is the regular Steel Flex, make your first coat super thin. Mix just a 1/4 cup and roll it evey where. Even if it doesn't look like much, just keep rolling the roller where you want the steel flex to go. Then wait 20 minutes and put on the heavier coats. The thin coats makes a world of difference, it gives the heavier coats something to stick to.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 31, 2010)

10-4.


----------



## Howard (Aug 31, 2010)

TTSAM, in my application my first coat got tackier after a hour rather then 20 minutes. The instructions say wait 2 hours but will depend on temp and humility. I'm sure it can vary...


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, according to what I have read and what the guy at Fasco said, time in between coats is relative to the heat. He said once it has reached the tackiness of the sticky side of duct tape then apply the next coat. So, with the heat here I'm sure I'll be moving kinda fast.


----------



## TTSam (Sep 1, 2010)

It is all relative to the air temp. I'm in Tampa, it was hot outside when I did mine. You will be surprised how fast it will harden up while sitting in the mixing cup compared to it being spread out on your boat. The thicker the faster is cures. Becareful if you used foam rollers. When it starts to get real sticky it will pull the roller apart. Have several and change often. The finish on my boat came out like glass except in the area the roller came apart. I cleaned it up and I am happy it was on the bottom and never seen.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, the Fasco gut told about the roller issue. I'm gonna go with the thinnest nap rollers I can find.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 4, 2010)

Started on the steel flex today. Short break in between coats. Will get some pictures up this evening.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 7, 2010)

We got the steel flex done, what a booger that was. I ended up using those rectangular fine nape edgers that you use to paint close to molding. Worked out pretty good. Things I learned: Make sure who ever is mixing it is paying attention. It's easier to work with about 10 oz of the stuff at a time. The container that you mix it in will get ridiculously hot (I guess due to the chemical reaction). So don't hold it in your hand. Doing it outside works well until a little breeze picks up and blows some debris on the boat (picked it out with tweezers). Anyway, got it done here is a couple of pictures. Came out more shiny than I expected. It is very slick.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 12, 2010)

Today we finished painting the boat. Also painted the trailer. Got carpet to redo thr bunks. Also got some gray textured paint for the inside of the boat. Will have pictures this evening.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 13, 2010)

SO, I finished painting the outside of the boat (portions not covered by steel flex). After doing so, as you will see there is a good differance in the OD green of the steel flex (shiny) and the OD green (dull) of the boat, so I painted over the steel flex as well. I also got the trailer painted (wife did not like helping me get boat off of trailer). While getting supplies I bought some textured spray can that is "Gotham Gray". Its good for out door use, feels like a heavy grit sand paper when dry. I plan on using it to cover all the metal surfaces inside the boat that are not decked (inside walls, etc.) We will start on the decks next week. Here are the pictures.


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

How many cans of the gray did it take to cover the floor?I am also wondering about the name on the can
thanks


----------



## Dadfsr (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been trying to figure what manufacturer of boat I have. I know it's 1970 model and now I'm pretty sure it's a Duracraft. The single transom support and the livewell in the seat on mine are real similar to what was on yours before you stripped everything out. Mine has a flat bow rather than a two piece pointed like yours but everything else looks very similar. I've had mine for several years but have not done much with it. I'm in the process of stripping the paint now and keep looking at the light duty aluminum bow deck... :wink: I'm planning on taking mine to SC in a couple of weeks so I may only get the bottom sealed up and a good coat of paint on it in that time span. But the more I look at what you've done the more I realize that there is a whole lot more that I "could" do  
Keep them pics coming!! Really appreciate you posting everything =D>

I'm also wondering about the maker/supplier of the gray spray coating???


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 15, 2010)

The coating is callef Plasti-kote. Its made by Valspar in medina ohio. Website is plasti-kote.com


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 16, 2010)

jcb said:


> How many cans of the gray did it take to cover the floor?I am also wondering about the name on the can
> thanks


I haven't used it to cover the floor yet, the picture I posted is a test spot I posted on a small picnic table so I could get a feel for the texture. I bought a case which is 6 cans. The coverage is pretty good, I coated the entire table and it appears I still have about 3/4 of the can left. Table is about 16 square feet. I hope that helps. Hopefully I will be able to get the interior done this weekend.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 29, 2010)

We're gonna pick things back up Friday and Saturday. Looking froward to it. Gonna finish the floor coating, and start framing things out. Should make some good progress  Weather is supposed to be be really nice.


----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 4, 2010)

The weather was great this weekend. I was able to texture the floor and seal it. I didn't like the contracts between the grey texture and the OD green, so I went ahead and shot a couple of coats of the green over the texture. Turned out well. I also re-installed the bow platform. Filming went well. Next part is the decking / console options. Here are a few new pictures.


----------

